# Fillet of ostrich



## chesterchippy (Nov 12, 2004)

My market is carrying some wild things now and the kid asked to try the fillet of ostrich. What do I do with it?


----------



## marmalady (Nov 12, 2004)

Cook it like you would a filet mignon steak - and medium rare is best; ostrich has virtually no fat in it, so the taste and toughness increase when the meat is cooked to medium or well.

Sauce it, too, as you would a filet - a nice bearnaise or wine demi.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 12, 2004)

yep, what marmalady said. i've had medallions like filet mignon, and ostrich burgers. they're very good, and healthier for you than beef. it's not exactly like beef in taste and texture, but it's good in it's own way. they're good with a thyme, red wine, butter reduction...


----------



## chesterchippy (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks. I didn't know if it was more like poultry or beef.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 12, 2004)

More like beef.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2004)

Sounds a lot like the flavor of good corn-fed goose.  I adore the stuff, and was completely taken by surprise by its flavor the first time I had it.  My kids love it as well.  My wife on the ohter hand...

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 13, 2004)

Your kid made you buy it?  I bet you're glad your market doesn't sell mountain oysters!   :twisted:


----------



## chesterchippy (Nov 13, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> Your kid made you buy it?  I bet you're glad your market doesn't sell mountain oysters!   :twisted:


Pray tell - what are mountain oysters? Sounds like something I would love.

The kid is 12. He has requested oysters, squid (sauteed and fried), sushi - so I told him about the exotic things my market is carrying now. He asked for the ostrich and rabbit first. Then we'll move on to the buffalo medallions, ground buffalo and ground ostrich. It's fun to eat out with him as well.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

chesterchippy, you really don't want rocky mountain oysters, trust me. (baby bull's testicles)


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 13, 2004)

chesterchippy said:
			
		

> Psiguyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mountain oysters are what they cut off of baby bulls to make them into baby steers.  

Your kid is unusual.  I bet your child will be a contestant on either Survivor or Fear Factor!


----------



## chesterchippy (Nov 13, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> chesterchippy, you really don't want rocky mountain oysters, trust me. (baby bull's testicles)


Dang it! A joke at my expense.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 13, 2004)

Actually, rocky mountain oysters are considered to be a delicacy, so not really a joke.


----------



## amber (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: fillet of ostrich*



			
				chesterchippy said:
			
		

> My market is carrying some wild things now and the kid asked to try the fillet of ostrich. What do I do with it?



Our market is carrying ostrich too, had no idea what to do with it either lol.  I've read the posts about it, and would have thought it would be more like poultry, but most have said its more like beef.  ( which I've just recently quit eating, so I guess I wont do ostrich). It's great to see new things in the supermarkets though.


----------



## chesterchippy (Nov 14, 2004)

Everyone enjoyed the ostrich and we'll have it again (not too often at these prices). Thanks to all of you for your help.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 14, 2004)




----------

